# R5: Are you pre-ordering, waiting for reviews or what?



## cayenne (Jul 6, 2020)

I was curious as to how many people are jumping on the bandwagon as soon as it is announced and why?

I'll likely wait a few months at least after release, to read up on reviews and get an idea here of how real world folks find it.

I also made a very $$$ unexpected purchase a few weeks ago, too good a deal to pass up, by another manufacturer (hint, 100MP digital medium format)...and well, I gotta start saving my pennies again for the R5.

But I'll be watching with great interest on the side lines.

I'm curious what everyone else is planning......

This should be exciting!!

cayenne


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 6, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I was curious as to how many people are jumping on the bandwagon as soon as it is announced and why?
> 
> I'll likely wait a few months at least after release, to read up on reviews and get an idea here of how real world folks find it.
> 
> ...


Where do I tick for "waiting to see if a 5D mkV is announced first before deciding whether to change to R"?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 6, 2020)

Wait for reviews and first adopters to find the bugs and then likely order for Xmas


----------



## SteveC (Jul 7, 2020)

My brick and mortar took my pre-order a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 7, 2020)

I will read the real world reviews with interest, but at this point I have no plans to buy an R5 or R6. I wasn't convinced by mirrorless when Sony was the only full frame mirrorless game in town, and I'm still to be convinced by mirrorless now Canon and others are in the game too. I can see the attraction of the AF accuracy (especially with wide aperture lenses) and being able to put an AF point almost anywhere, but the EVF is the sticking point for me. My DSLR gives me an OVF when I want it, and the mirrorless AF capability if I switch to live view. I don't particularly like having to look at the back screen when I use live view, but overall I am happier with that compromise for now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a EOS R, and a 5D MK IV. I can't remember the last time I used the MK IV. I'll order the R5 immediately and sell the MK IV. I'll have 30 days to evaluate and return it if its not working as I expect. I actually did return a new model one time because I wasn't happy with the performance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2020)

I vowed that I'd have to acquire the money from the sale of old cars I've collected and the virus isn't helping me with that idea, so it won't be right away. I'm 95% certain I'll have it eventually because I have no desire to leave Canon and I want the Mpickles ... and the ND capability for my 11-24 (I already own the adaptor).

Jack


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll wait a little while until the initial price comes down a bit.
By then, after reading tests and seeing real world photos, I'll have a better idea of exactly what I'll be getting.
Like Mt Spokane, I have a 5d3 and an R, but I haven't picked up my 5d3 for some months as I do prefer using the mirrorless R.
And I was one of those who said that I want an OVF.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 7, 2020)

Normally I'd wait a while until the grey market units are available or the price drops a bit, but I'm thinking about preordering this time. It would allow me to fully transition from EF to RF lenses and unload a few EF lenses. The big disadvantage for me for using the R compared the 5D4 was freezing/blackout during burst which made tracking difficult and the frame. At up to 20 fps, I'm sure it'll be much easier to track action.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 7, 2020)

Interesting...so far, evenly split between immediate pre-order and wait awhile for reviews, etc.....

Only 12 people participating so far, that's interesting too....with all the back and forth on the many R5 threads...I figured this one would get a good bit of traffic.

Well, it is a *new* poll......

C


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jul 7, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> Normally I'd wait a while until the grey market units are available or the price drops a bit, but I'm thinking about preordering this time. It would allow me to fully transition from EF to RF lenses and unload a few EF lenses. The big disadvantage for me for using the R compared the 5D4 was freezing/blackout during burst which made tracking difficult and the frame. At up to 20 fps, I'm sure it'll be much easier to track action.



I'm deciding too on the R5. If I pick up an R5+kit lens (possibly a 24-105/4), I can start shooting RF right away and have a native RF lens for my Komodo. I'll also be able to use my EF lenses on both and take advantage of the drop-in filter EF adapter which would save a ton of time with the Vari-ND behind the lens. I don't normally like vari-NDs, but stacking NDs and fiddling with adapter rings in the field is a PITA. I know for starters, dual record is not an option on the R5 and I am so accustomed to this feature. I also want to know if I can record internally and show the recording image on the rear LCD and HDMI simultaneously. I can't do this with Sony and have to loopback a SmallHD to throw on a wireless hdmi tx, adding weight to the gimbal it is on. They fixed this in the A7RIV, but I purposefully held off Sony upgrades after the mk3 bodies because I have been patiently waiting for the A7S3 and now caught off guard by the R5.

I do think Canon won't disappoint too much this time around. They know there are a lot of shooters like myself accustomed to a video rich feature set and have been for years and with such a push for video this time around, they probably have hybrid shooters like me in mind when designing this camera. I really fell in love with DPAF shooting with the 5DIV/C200, but that margin has narrowed in recent years with Sony's excellent AF and in 2020, and even the Komodo has PDAF and touch to focus now.

2 more days to go...


----------



## Joules (Jul 7, 2020)

Definitely not preordering. But I have been looking at the upgrade to FF for a while. Went for an 80D instead of the 6D II when that came out. But it looks like this time, both 5 and 6 series are in the same technological generation and even share a lot in terms of ergonomics. That was the main letdown about the 6D II for me. 

Will have to see how exactly the 800 mm f/11 behaves optically and what kind of lens the 50mm 1.8 will turn out to be.

It might make sense to replace my 80D with the Sigma 35 mm 1.4 Art, and 150-600 mm C with an R6, 50 mm 1.8 and 800mm f/11. Really depends on the IQ though. If these are optically closer to EF-S lenses than Art / L glass, I may as well continue saving. Not sure what for atm. I am more interested in the high res R than the R5 personally - although we still don't know for sure that the R5 will be 45 MP...


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 7, 2020)

I have notifications on from multiple websites and probably won't get too much sleep tomorrow night waiting for pre-orders to go live.. 

I'll be the first to tell you, I kinda despise the EOS R we have at work. But...my coworkers would also tell you that they've barely used it because I use it all the time. 

The EOS R would have been a perfect camera for me if it had a joystick, no touch bar, dual card slots, and a better EVF with no slideshow effect when you take photos. 

As it turns out, the EOS R5 is all of those things *and more,* adding 45 megapixels, 20 FPS silent shooting, and so much else. Honestly just looking at the new ergonomics on the back of the camera I was sold. 

Ultimately the biggest thing for me is RF glass though. They've done incredible things on the RF mount, like the 28-70 F/2, and I was just waiting excitedly to find a camera perfect for using with that glass. 

I'm confident the R5 will be my new primary camera with my 1DX2 as a secondary camera and 5D3 as emergency use only, but once the R1 eventually gets announced I'll probably sell the 1DX2 and 5D3 to move towards all RF glass.


----------



## Drakester1791 (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m really undecided currently, and have poured over the R5 specs for some weeks now wondering whether it’s for me. I’m looking to upgrade my 5dsr and would ideally love a similar sensor as I’m a cropper, but not overly interested in 8K video. If only the R6 was 45mp.... I think I’m in the “wait and see” camp, but just wait a short while and see the pricing and trade-in offers.

Any thoughts on the merits of “upgrading” a 5dsr to a 5r would be appreciated.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 7, 2020)

As I'd mentioned, for budgetary reasons, I'm gonna wait on the side and see how the R5 comes out. I'm SURE it will be an amazing camera.

I have no doubts about that.

So, I'll sit on the sidelines, read endless reviews and learn about its strengths, its weaknesses, and likely by the time I've saved up it will have had an firmware update and possibly even a slight price drop.

Heck, I might find one used....I've grabbed a camera and couple of $$ lenses on the "used" market at B&H, and while the savings was there, I couldn't really tell the camera or lenses had ever even been touched by human hands....so, I'm always keeping an eye out there for bargains.

So, I'm anxious to see how the R5 really is when it comes out.

I'll likely put my 5D3 back to the reserve category....and use the R5 (when I get it) along with my gfx100. as dual primary cameras, especially when shooting concerts. Likely use the longer lenses on the canon, and the medium to wider ones on the gfx, which I can easily crop into if I need to.

I'm quite excited about all this myself.

I'm anxious to hear about the R5 when you folks out there get it in your hands finally.


C


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 8, 2020)

I've gladly used the EOS R when it came out, and I appreciate it for its strengths, even compared to the 5DIV. But at the end of the day, there's a lot about it that's kind of crap. I'm incredibly eager to finally get my hands on a mirrorless from Canon that's not just a placeholder camera for when they get a real mirrorless, the way I feel like the R was.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm definitely pre-ordering as soon as it's available. I loved my 5D4, but even before I bought it, I knew I would replace it once a 5D level mirrorless camera with an articulated screen and better video options were available. I was hoping the R would be the one, but it was actually a step down from the 5D4 in the respects that mattered to me. The improved autofocus had me a bit envious, but not enough to give up the 5D4. So I've been keeping my powder dry since then in anticipation of "the one". I already sold my 5D4 last week, so that offsets the price for the R5, whatever it may be.

I'm not usually an early adopter when it comes to technology items unless it is something I have already been anticipating for a long time. I was a semi-early adopter of the 5D4, and was a little chagrined when they started offering C-Log as a paid upgrade. But I hardly used the video anyway, so never bothered getting that upgrade. Now it comes standard on the current-generation of full-frames. I'm not worried about Canon screwing up the first batch or getting anything major wrong that can't be fixed with firmware. Sight unseen, I'm pretty sure this is the camera I've been waiting for.


----------



## TominNJ (Jul 11, 2020)

I preordered after enough information became available that I was convinced it would be a significant step up from my 5D IV.

it will be my first EVF camera. I hope I don’t hate that part of it.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 11, 2020)

Need to see if the lag issues plaguing earlier models have been addressed.

With everything as it is now, I probably won’t even be trying one out any time soon, let alone making any decisions.

However, I am intrigued and will be reading reviews and first impressions posts with heightened interest.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 11, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> I preordered after enough information became available that I was convinced it would be a significant step up from my 5D IV.
> 
> it will be my first EVF camera. I hope I don’t hate that part of it.


For my use as a fashion photographer, I have found the EvF of the R to be perfectly fine except for when in direct sunlight. The screen doesn't have the dynamic range of the naked eye obviously so it is easy to lose track of the edge of the frame if it's in shadow


----------

